# Where is "ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release" ?



## TalkinJive (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new with FreeBSD (I come from Debian). I've just installed FreeBSD 9.1.
I use pkg_add -r vim (vim for example).
But it's impossible to install the binaries because the path ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release doesn't exist.
(But this kind of path for older releases exists. For example 8.3 or 9.0).
What's the hell ? (Thank you for your explanation)
TalkinJive


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 20, 2013)

I believe there was a break in to the FreeBSD build server during the 9.1 packages being built.

I can't seem to find the source of information any more (used to be on the website).

The packages should appear at some point...


----------



## vand777 (Jan 20, 2013)

From http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html#availability:



> Due to the security incident reported here:
> 
> http://www.FreeBSD.org/news/2012-compromise.html
> 
> only the small third-party package set on the DVD image is available at this time for users who require pre-built packages (just GNOME and KDE windowing systems). The FreeBSD Project's package building infrastructure is undergoing a complete review and redesign. At this time we can not commit to a date the full release package set will become available. A separate announcement will be made when that becomes available. If you wish to install 9.1-RELEASE now you can build your own packages using portsnap(8) to obtain an up to date ports tree and then build the packages. If you require pre-built packages you should wait for the announcement of the full release package set becoming available.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2013)

Or use the Latest packages by setting PACKAGESITE.


----------



## TalkinJive (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for the responses. I can wait for the build.


----------

